# John Kerry's Daughter



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

Here is something the American liberal media will never show you.

John Kerry's daughter, Alexandra showed up to the Cannes film festival wearing a see-through dress!!

Here is the link: http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2004223099,,00.html

The link may be busy. If the link doesn't work, start from the the Sun mainpage: http://www.thesun.co.uk/
and then type 'Kerry' in the 'Search The Sun" section in the upper right cornor.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Boobies..


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Nice Boobies..


Indeed :nod:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The Sun is just as good as the National Enquire..its fake.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

the sun is a fcuking rag....its got to be the worst paper in the world and is just full of shite


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Were can I get me a set of them pupies?









Wonder if I could be her bra for a day.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Cause of that, Kerry would have my a vote if I was American!







boobs


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Nice Boobies..


 nahh...








she's ugly


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Funny, Bushs gets in trouble because of his daughters drinking but i'd never heard a word about kerrys daughters nipple show to the world


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

a*men said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Boobies..
> ...


Tell me you wouldn't poop on her chest!


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

or pee in her butt?? I think so the Jager Meister is right on with this one!


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

scrapedogg said:


> or pee in her butt?? I think so the Jager Meister is right on with this one!


 Actualy, I was thinking of that too.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

a*men said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Boobies..
> ...


 I was reffering to Her Tits not her face ......


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I think she just poked me in the eyes :laugh:


----------



## MWehr76364 (Jun 24, 2003)

mmmmmm boobies


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

this is no fake, my local news site in sweden has a pic of her in that dress but in a diffrent angle and clearer shot so the tits show better


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

How come something like that never ends up in the White House...???


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Bill Clinton is kicking himself for not choosing Kerry instead of Gore for his running mate.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> How come something like that never ends up in the White House...???


 Well Hilary Clinton might end up in office if Bush gets elected


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i see boobies

but what a butterface


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Id do her.....







no I wouldnt do......







yea Id do her.......







nah wouldnt do her







..........oh yea i would do her.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice rack


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > How come something like that never ends up in the White House...???
> ...


 That would be the worst thing to ever happen to the United States in its history... 
Not because shes a woman, but because shes the spawn of satan.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i see boobies
> 
> but what a butterface


 hahaha
yeah


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I bet her dad is pissed


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

she inherited her father's face


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

she-male with


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

MWehr76364 said:


> mmmmmm boobies


yes, mmmmm
















and she does have an ugly ass face


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i see boobies
> 
> but what a butterface










exactly!


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

got my vote


----------

